# D-Link DFM-562IS PCI Modem



## sanpedromp (Feb 13, 2004)

I bought a new modem (DFM-562IS D-Link) to replace a defective one (USR), installed the new driver and the same configure for my ISP.

Problem:
It does dial my ISP; can hear the usual handshake tone, but this time its longer in the end it won't connect. I retured twice the modem to the dealer, replaced twice and tested twice in his computer. It works fine there. But on my PC it never did.

I borrowed another modem (Conexant), works fine in my PC.

I need D-Link to work on my PC. Help, please. Or is my suspicion correct that D-Link has incompatiblity problem with my mother board?

The following is the configuration of my PC:

Mother board: K7VZA Ver 3.2e
Memory: 512MB
CPU: Athlon 1.0 Ghz
Modem: D-Link DFM-562IS/SG
System Properties
Device Manager
HSFMODEM
D-Link DFM-562IS HSFi PCI Modem
Properties

General
Manufacturer: Conexant
Hardware version: 001

Driver
Driver File Details
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32.VXD(CONFIGMG.vxd)
C:\WINDOWS\INF\VCRCSTW.INF
C:\WINDOWS\INF\VCRCSTX.INF
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INFUNIST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HCFPNP.VXD	

Resources
Use automatic settings
Interrupt Request: 11
Memory Range: D8000000-D800FFFF
Input/Output Range: EC00-EC07

Other info that might help.
System Properties:
CDROM
ATAPI CDROM
ASUS CRW-52224A
Disk Drives:
GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
GENERIC FLOPPYDISK
Disply Adapter
NVIDIA RIVE TNT2 Model 64/Model 64/Pro
Floppy disk controllers
Standard Floppy Disk controller
Hard disk controllers
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Buss Master PCI IDE Controller
HSFMODEM
D-Link DFM-562IS HSFi PCI Modem
Keyboard
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsft Natural Keayboard
Modem
D-Link DFM-562IS HSFi PCI Modem
Monitor
Default Monitor
Mouse
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Network Adapters
Dial-up Adapter
Dial-up Adapter # (VPB Support)
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Ports (COM & LPT)
Communication Port (COM1)
Communication Port (COM2)
EPSON Printer Port (LPT1)
Sound, video and game controllers
Gameport joystick
VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM)
Wave Device for Voice Modem
WinFast TV2000XP WDM Audio Capture
WinFast TV2000XP WDM Crossbar
WinFast TV2000XP WDM TVTuner
WinFast TV2000XP WDM Video Capture
System devices
(list too long, omitted. If necessary I'll email)
Universal Serial Bus Controllers
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller


HELP Please!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As a simple check, try it in another slot.


----------



## sanpedromp (Feb 13, 2004)

Have done that 3 times on the five slots on my mother board. Thank you kiwiguy !


----------

